# See the white stuff, is it good or bad??



## smokinfool (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Could someone tell me if the white stuff showing on this cigar good or bad?
I have an Aristocrat humidor that can hold up to 700 or 800 cigars with set and forget humidification system. I am trying to maintain HR at %68 and %70 (bottom of the humidor is always %2 higher than the top shelf) and temperature of 75 Degrees Max. Utilizing 5 small fans, I have very good circulation throughout the humidor. 
Having said all of that I did notice white mold like substance on one of my cigars this morning. I have heard that white stuff on a cigar is not necessarily bad on the contrary it can be a good sign! But this did not look like crystal and more like mold to me. Can someone put my mind at ease?
<O></O>
Regards 
Smokinfool


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Bad, very bad.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Hello Arman, and welcome to Puff! 

Unfortunately, that appears to be mold, but I'll let the experts respond with their thoughts. From what I understand, plume would typically cover the entire cigar, these look like isolated, furry spots.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome to Puff, Arman.

I'm moving this to Cigar Discussion. You can use this area for a new member greeting, if you wish.


BTW: These look like mold to me.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like mold...


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

that sir, is most definitely mold. :rain:


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, I'm with the general consensus here. It is unfortunately mold. Sorry Arman.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

sorry for your loss my friend


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

So sorry to see that happen


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

Not good news. The mold is probably on them all by now. Since the air is well circulated.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

As long as it is not in the foot or deeper you can wipe it off and smoke them.

Yes you need to clean out the humi and get rid of the mold but its not the end of the world.

I have seen mold in B&Ms and it never effected all the sticks..


Good Luck and Welcome!

The Troll


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

ssutton219 said:


> As long as it is not in the foot or deeper you can wipe it off and smoke them.
> 
> Yes you need to clean out the humi and get rid of the mold but its not the end of the world.
> 
> ...


The mold spore usually penetrate the surface. If he intends this approach I would leave them a while before smoking. As this may not be a good idea. Especially since he has 5 fans circulating in there.


----------



## smokinfool (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input. Now how do you suggest cleaning the infected areas in the Humidor? Assuming it is not all over the place and only exists on those few spots where these cigars were??


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.cigaradvisor.com/news/cigars/how-to-remove-mold-from-your-humidor

try this


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wipe all surfaces down with everclear or vodka.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

That is mold, my friend. Plume is on the surface of the wrapper. This stands up and has a fuzzy appearance, which is the giveaway. These sticks are history, unfortunately.


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

bcannon87 said:


> Wipe all surfaces down with everclear or vodka.


interesting, does this kill the spores?


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

This is tough to see at least it wasn't more cigars and hopefully they won't be too difficult to replace


----------



## smokinfool (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone again for your inputs and concerns,
I am in the process of decontaminating the Humidor and cleaning the cigars. I am sanding every inch of the drawers with a 280 grit sandpaper and wiping them off with denatured alcohol in a very lightly damp cloth.
Now the question is the cigars, I want your expert opinions about the way I am going to do this. After brushing the mold off and decontaminating them I have quarantined my contaminated cigars in refrigerator.
I cannot attach any links due to the rules but this is how I did it. I gently brushed the mold off, rolled the cigars in a damp cloth with denatured alcohol and unrolled it quickly.

Now I am going to do the damp cloth process on all of my cigars due to handling them without protection. (I am worried about cross contamination) Do you guys think this is a good idea?

Regards


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Make sure those cigars are sealed up tight in your refrigerator, in tupperware or something, or else they will dry out quickly.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

denatured, by nature, is not as pure as pure grain alcohol. It may leave some residues behind from what some other members have said here. A few facts to consider. 1) Mold spores are in your humidor and the air whether you like it or not, can't change that. 2) fixing the problem will eliminate the mold. 3) alcohol, and sanding, and wiping are just ways to speed that process up. I think the easiest is to take a can of canned air, take the humidor outside and give it a few blasts. Rather than just smearing the sprores around, might as well get most to fly away. If you lower the RH, it won't grow back. Really no reason to go insane IMO.


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

smokinfool said:


> Thank you everyone again for your inputs and concerns,
> I am in the process of decontaminating the Humidor and cleaning the cigars. I am sanding every inch of the drawers with a 280 grit sandpaper and wiping them off with denatured alcohol in a very lightly damp cloth.
> Now the question is the cigars, I want your expert opinions about the way I am going to do this. After brushing the mold off and decontaminating them I have quarantined my contaminated cigars in refrigerator.
> I cannot attach any links due to the rules but this is how I did it. I gently brushed the mold off, rolled the cigars in a damp cloth with denatured alcohol and unrolled it quickly.
> ...


I seriously would not touch those cigars as spores can be bad for your health. Its not just the white fuzz you see its the invisible spores can harm you.

At the least use some kind of holder/filter or something to minimise contact with your mouth. The fire will kill the burning part spores, but not any you draw from the unlit part. It all depends on the type of fungus which is hard to say.

If you ever had spores in a bathroom, you will know how hard it is to get rid of the spores and how a couple of missed ones will multiply.

Its your call pal. But I would at least isolate them a month or two to see if it flares up again.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Be Careful sanding Spanish Cedar..the dust is very harmful!! worse then the mold.


As for smoking cigars with mold on them...

there is bacteria and mold and crap in everything we do..breathing, eating, sleeping,drinking..


If the thought of a lil mold spores on a cigar bother you..maybe you shouldnt smoke...cigars are a plant that we allow to ferment (rot) for our enjoyment smoking it...

wipe it all down, lower the RH% and watch your cigars but I would bet money that you and the stix will be fine.


The Troll


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

Knowing what _some_ strains of mold can due to the human body, I, personally, would trash those cigars asap. Also, as said above, be very careful with sanding your humi. Unless you plan on sanding to a very high grit, you're just adding texture to the surface for more mold to grow. Furthermore, myself and my friends have turned many exotic woods on lathes and cedar wood dust can result in some _extremely_ serious reactions in your air passages and mucus membranes. I know I cannot turn rosewoods without an industrial grade ventilation system, respirator mask, and sealed off full body coverage. I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer, just be careful. I'd hate to see a fellow BOTL get sick over a couple of cigars!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

pffff I've smoked cigars that had mold on them a few times in my life, no issues..... I only wiped them off, and lit up.... up to you though what you decide....


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

ssutton219 said:


> Be Careful sanding Spanish Cedar..the dust is very harmful!! worse then the mold.
> 
> As for smoking cigars with mold on them...
> 
> ...


As you point out most mold not a problem however some will kill you literally. The problem is knowing what mold you have acquired. Now 95% of the time not a problem is it worth playing Russian Roulette for a cigar? Having I assume no access to a hospital lab to confirm its safety.

As you point out we are crawling with bacteria, indeed we would die without it. But there are some bacteria will kill you as well. The art is knowing what you are facing.

This is a unknown and a 5% risk may be OK to you, I however do not see the sense in taking any risk at all over a few cigars.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

The Point of this tread was to ask Opinions....

I gave mine and you gave yours...

I dont agree with you and you dont agree with me...thats our right..and that is where i am leaving it.

to the OP...GOOD LUCK how ever you proceed.


The Troll


----------

